# Tyrosine - does anyone take this amino acid supplement?



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

Tyrosine is a semi-essential amino acid and growth hormone that helps to build the body's natural store of adrenaline and thyroid hormones.

I was just wondering if anyone is, or has, taken this supplement in addition to their regular thyroid meds? Of course, before taking anything in addition to my thyroid meds, I would check with my endo.

Thanks!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

arizonamom said:


> Tyrosine is a semi-essential amino acid and growth hormone that helps to build the body's natural store of adrenaline and thyroid hormones.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone is, or has, taken this supplement in addition to their regular thyroid meds? Of course, before taking anything in addition to my thyroid meds, I would check with my endo.
> 
> Thanks!!


That is a scary amino acid. What I am reading is that it should only be taken if Rx'd by the doctor and to remain under the doctor's supervision for the duration.

Overactive thyroid (hyperthyroidism) or Graves disease: The body uses tyrosine to make thyroxine, a thyroid hormone. Taking extra tyrosine might increase thyroxine levels too much, making hyperthyuroidism and Graves disease worse. If you have one of these conditions, don't take tyrosine supplements.

There is so much more if you would care to read it..........

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-suppl...d=1037&activeIngredientName=TYROSINE&source=3


----------



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

Andros said:


> That is a scary amino acid. What I am reading is that it should only be taken if Rx'd by the doctor and to remain under the doctor's supervision for the duration.
> 
> Overactive thyroid (hyperthyroidism) or Graves disease: The body uses tyrosine to make thyroxine, a thyroid hormone. Taking extra tyrosine might increase thyroxine levels too much, making hyperthyuroidism and Graves disease worse. If you have one of these conditions, don't take tyrosine supplements.
> 
> ...


I'm hypo but would never take anything without consulting my eno. Just wondered if anyone had taken it for hypo symptoms.

I'll read up tyrosine. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

arizonamom said:


> I'm hypo but would never take anything without consulting my eno. Just wondered if anyone had taken it for hypo symptoms.
> 
> I'll read up tyrosine. Thanks for the link!


Well; it would skew your current thyroxine regimen. Are you taking thyroxine now?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I use to eat some of the foods containing tyrosine. I still eat a lot of almonds. Tyrosine is found in many high protein food products such as soy products, chicken, turkey, fish, peanuts, almonds, avocados, milk, cheese, yogurt, cottage cheese, lima beans, wheat, oats, pumpkin seeds, and sesame seeds. High protein foods as meat chicken, turkey, fish, cottage cheese and cheeses are every good for dieting if true and faithful to the diet. I am a veggie now so it makes it hard to get tyrosine.
I never tried tyrosine in pill form because I never could find it on the shelf. Don't have a health store where I live.
It is recommended that persons taking prescribed thyroid hormone medications not to take L-tyrosine without any medical supervision. 
L-Tyrosine is also taken with precaution if one is suffering from high blood pressure.

Have you tried yoga exercises. Throat Lotus Kriya or Kantha Padma Kirya. This is a total workout for the thyroid and parathyroid glands. It works on the thymus gland and the immune system.
VISUDDA-The Throat Lotus Chakra - Visudda Chakra is found at the throat at the base of the neck flanked by the collar bone. It is associated with the throat, ears, thyroid and parathyroid. It's element is ether, and it's color is most frequently thought of as royal blue. (Lapis Lingus - (Azurite) or Lapis Lazuli is often worn for healing at the throat chakra. This is the chakra of truth. 
Illustrations: http://100megsfree.com/yoga/ThroatChakraYogaWebset.html

SARVANGASANA the shoulder stand will affect the entire body stimulating the endocrine, nervous, and circulatory systems. The thyroid gland in the throat area is benefited as well as the whole nervous system. It is also good for mental functions such as memory. 
Halasana The Plough posture can be a continuation of the shoulder stand which is also good for the thyroid.
http://www.abc-of-yoga.com/yogapractice/shoulderstand.asp


----------

